# Looking For A Lens



## chantal7 (Oct 16, 2008)

Assuming this is the correct place to post. Here goes my question.

First off, here is my background:

I don't know much about lenses.

I want a new lens for my camera!!!!!! 

I've checked out a few zoom ones, but decided I don't really want one.

I wonder if there is a lens out there to take "landscape" and nature photos (I am sure there is, but I don't know of it yet, nor do I know what kind of features to look for in a lens like that).

It would be great to find some info on these  I'm kind of doing a re-search thing before I buy. Thanks a lot for your time.


----------



## Steph (Oct 17, 2008)

What's your camera? What's your budget? Why don't you want a zoom?


----------



## chantal7 (Oct 17, 2008)

Steph said:


> What's your camera? What's your budget? Why don't you want a zoom?



Canon Rebel XTI / 400D

Budget: Under $1000 (CAD) So maybe 600-700ish. Depends.

I said it wrong, of course I'd love a zoom, but I think I'd want this wide angle lens more. Or is this not the smartest way to go? As I said, I know little about these.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 17, 2008)

well I guess I'll have recommend you the 17-40 L usm lens again since you dont mind zoom lens anymore. I have been checking around a lot on wide angled lenses ever since I got my new camera and I know how hard it can be to pick the one you really like and need at a reasonable price

"Because it is a *very high quality but moderately-priced* *ultra wide angle zoom lens*, the Canon EF 17-40mm f/4.0 L USM Lens is one of Canon's *best selling* lenses."

full review:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-17-40mm-f-4.0-L-USM-Lens-Review.aspx

or there is the EF-s 10-22 usm lens:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-S-10-22mm-f-3.5-4.5-USM-Lens-Review.aspx


----------



## Overread (Oct 17, 2008)

If your going to go for the 10-22mm range lens then I recomend getting the sigma 10-20mm - its just as good as the canon, but a fraction of the cost:
http://www.juzaphoto.com/eng/articles/lens_reviews.htm
scroll down for the comparison - after the teleconverter comparison


----------



## chantal7 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> well I guess I'll have recommend you the 17-40 L usm lens again since you dont mind zoom lens anymore. I have been checking around a lot on wide angled lenses ever since I got my new camera and I know how hard it can be to pick the one you really like and need at a reasonable price
> 
> "Because it is a *very high quality but moderately-priced* *ultra wide angle zoom lens*, the Canon EF 17-40mm f/4.0 L USM Lens is one of Canon's *best selling* lenses."
> 
> ...




Really, what is the difference between these two lenses? I'll take a peek at the sigma, thanks again 



Overread said:


> If your going to go for the 10-22mm range lens then I recomend getting the sigma 10-20mm - its just as good as the canon, but a fraction of the cost:
> http://www.juzaphoto.com/eng/articles/lens_reviews.htm
> scroll down for the comparison - after the teleconverter comparison



Edit: Looked at the sigma, it doesn't look all that bad. I tried to search it online to see a price and got a few slightly different lenses??? Some were the same price as Canon, and some were different. I mean I don't even know what it's supposed to look like. What is the lenses exact name?


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 17, 2008)

chantal7 said:


> Really, what is the difference between these two lenses? I'll take a peek at the sigma, thanks again




I think the main difference between those two is the 17-40 lens is one of Canons professional L lenses, well just do a search on google about Canons L lenses... and it's EF mount which can be used on fullframe cameras. I mean you are going to use a lens for very long time probably 10 years or longer so you might as well buy the very best instead of some third party lens besides that lens isnt that expensive at all if you want to spend up to 1000 dollars then that lens should be ideal for you. oh well buy whatever you feel like buying I am just telling you what I have learned and read


----------



## Overread (Oct 17, 2008)

http://www.sigma-imaging-uk.com/lenses/dclenses/10-20mmEX.htm

that is the product page for the sigma on the sigma site. Often companies will leave off bits of the name or put them in different order so things like:
10-20mm EX
10-20mm EX HSM 
mean the same lens, just that the former company left of the HSM part. The only thing you have to watch is that you get the right lens - since sigma make their lenses for a range of different camera bodies (Nikon, Canon, Sigma and a few others)


----------



## chantal7 (Oct 17, 2008)

Overread said:


> http://www.sigma-imaging-uk.com/lenses/dclenses/10-20mmEX.htm
> 
> that is the product page for the sigma on the sigma site. Often companies will leave off bits of the name or put them in different order so things like:
> 10-20mm EX
> ...



Okay, I noticed that they make for several bodies  But I wasn't sure. Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## icassell (Oct 17, 2008)

Check out this link.  Enjoy.

http://10-20mm.com/


I love my Sigma 10-20 (on my Canon 30D)


----------



## chantal7 (Oct 18, 2008)

icassell said:


> Check out this link.  Enjoy.
> 
> http://10-20mm.com/
> 
> ...



Wow ^^ That just makes me wanna buy that even more! :heart: Thanks for the link, some very nice well done pictures in there


----------



## chantal7 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> I think the main difference between those two is the 17-40 lens is one of Canons professional L lenses, well just do a search on google about Canons L lenses... and it's EF mount which can be used on fullframe cameras. I mean you are going to use a lens for very long time probably 10 years or longer so you might as well buy the very best instead of some third party lens besides that lens isnt that expensive at all if you want to spend up to 1000 dollars then that lens should be ideal for you. oh well buy whatever you feel like buying I am just telling you what I have learned and read



Btw, I said under 1000 lol.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 18, 2008)

chantal7 said:


> Btw, I said under 1000 lol.



I know... the 17-40 f/4 L cost around 700 dollars with rebate well I told you about this awhile ago. lol I know how hard it is to make up your mind about getting lenses since there are like a million of them out there. I hope you dont mind me repeating myself by telling you about the weather sealing thing of those L lenses so you will probably never have to worry about dust getting inside the lens. 

anyway here are a few links with prices on the lenses mentioned above:

http://www.thecamerastore.com/products/catalog/zoom-lenses/sigma-ex10-20-mm-canon-ef-s-mount

http://www.thecamerastore.com/products/catalog/slr-lenses/canon-ef-17-40mm-f40-l-usm

http://www.thecamerastore.com/products/catalog/slr-lenses/canon-ef-s-10-22mm-f35-45-usm

so if you really want a 10-22 sigma would be the best for your budget


----------



## chantal7 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> I know... the 17-40 f/4 L cost around 700 dollars with rebate well I told you about this awhile ago. lol I know how hard it is to make up your mind about getting lenses since there are like a million of them out there. I hope you dont mind me repeating myself by telling you about the weather sealing thing of those L lenses so you will probably never have to worry about dust getting inside the lens.
> 
> anyway here are a few links with prices on the lenses mentioned above:
> 
> ...



lol I know. It's on sale here. I obviously don't have that much money before Dec. 31st 2008. Soooooooooooooooooooooo! I will probably buy the sigma, but I might change my mind and go with the more expensive one. It all depends but first I need to save.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 18, 2008)

chantal7 said:


> lol I know. It's on sale here. I obviously don't have that much money before Dec. 31st 2008. Soooooooooooooooooooooo! I will probably buy the sigma, but I might change my mind and go with the more expensive one. It all depends but first I need to save.



lol dont we all need to save money. heh I just spent like 1300 on a stupid plane ticket -.- Well I am not sure about you but I would rather wait couple of months and save for a really good lens, lol its like those end game "gozu" items on diablo :mrgreen: its like you know you want it and you have to work to get it. unless you are really in need of a ultra wide angle lens right now lol


----------



## NateWagner (Oct 18, 2008)

yeah, of course one of the things about the 17-40 is that the 17 isn't really all that wide anymore. I mean, it's relatively wide, but on a xti with the crop it makes it more like a 26ish to 68mm lens. 

thus, if you're really going for the wide angle then the 10-20 may serve you better. Also, if you have the kit lens which is the 18-55mm then getting the 17-40 basically just replaces the range you already have (though with a better lens obviously) the 10-20 adds a much wider angle of view than what you have currently.


----------



## chantal7 (Oct 18, 2008)

NateWagner said:


> yeah, of course one of the things about the 17-40 is that the 17 isn't really all that wide anymore. I mean, it's relatively wide, but on a xti with the crop it makes it more like a 26ish to 68mm lens.
> 
> thus, if you're really going for the wide angle then the 10-20 may serve you better. Also, if you have the kit lens which is the 18-55mm then getting the 17-40 basically just replaces the range you already have (though with a better lens obviously) the 10-20 adds a much wider angle of view than what you have currently.



Hmm - thanks for that  So far, once again, the 10-20 sounds like a better deal of it all.

One question though... how is 17 less wide than 10? Cause the way I see it, 17 would be more wide? I am looking at the numbers rather than what they could actually mean.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 19, 2008)

hmm I wonder if there is a comparison on exactly how much wider 10mm is vs 17. I know my lens, 17-85 is usm, is hell of a lot wider at 17mm than your 18-55 kit lens. heh I am don't know if the much wider front part has anything to do with it...


----------



## Steph (Oct 19, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> hmm I wonder if there is a comparison on exactly how much wider 10mm is vs 17



The shorter the focal length, the wider the lens and the wider the field of view (FOV)

18mm - FOV=73 degrees
17mm - FOV=76 degrees
10mm - FOV=106 degrees

Those  are diagonal fields of views calculated for a Canon APS-c sensor.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 19, 2008)

Steph said:


> The shorter the focal length, the wider the lens and the wider the field of view (FOV)
> 
> 18mm - FOV=73 degrees
> 17mm - FOV=76 degrees
> ...



ah thanks. well at around 30% wider the 10-22 lens clearly wins here but how about image quality compared to the 17-40 L lens? from what I have read and heard none of sigma or tamron lenses come even close to the L lenses made by Canon when it comes to build and image quality.

EDIT: a guy on another forum suggested Tokina 11-16 f/2.8 lens and claiming it being both sharper and better built than canon's 10-22. does any of you know anything about that lens? well at 600 dollars and f/2.8 Tokina does look very enticing.

btw lol i hope the thread starter doesnt mind me hijacking her topic  I am looking for an ultra wide as well

EDIT #2:
found some more info about the Tokina lens

http://photo.net/equipment/tokina/11-16/

http://www.thecamerastore.com/products/catalog/wide-angle-lenses/tokina-atx-11-16-f28-canon-mount


----------



## chantal7 (Oct 19, 2008)

@ Hobbes - Where were you when Overread posted the link about it? lol it has the comparison in there. *Sigma                   1.4x TC vs Canon 1.4x TC*

http://www.juzaphoto.com/eng/articles/lens_reviews.htm

And uh, I'd prefer if you made your own topic, since we *are* looking at buying totally different brand names, no offense. I've never even heard of Tokina before.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 19, 2008)

I was just wondering about the difference in image quality between Canon 17-40 L (not canon 10-22) and sigma 10-20. but never mind about that since you probably want 10mm. Well I didn't mean to hijack your topic , just curious about the lenses since I dont think I will be able to buy anything until next year. about the Tokina lens, read the last 4 posts in this topic if you want...

http://forums.d2jsp.org/index.php?showtopic=24752489&f=265&st=10

if im not mistaken Tokina is just like Tamron and Sigma, they make third party lenses for the "big boys" but I'll just let the pros on here tell you  To me brand names are just names as long as they make good lenses I would care less if its called Tokina or Donald Duck


----------

